# Bunny Buster, Hammermil Hunter - Review



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello,

I received a new Hammermil Hunter (#28) from Tom Nelson (Bunny Buster) this week and wanted to post a review. It's my 1st Bunny Buster, and I really like it a lot. I ordered one in hickory, and Tom made me one with a beautiful handle riser out of another nice wood. I ordered the slingshot with a extra set of bands, and both forks and bands are very well crafted. Mine came with double Gold Theraband bands straight cut 5/8 inch x approx. 9 inches long, from pouch to fork. Before attaching the bands they are 5/8 inch x 10 inches long. For the traditionalist that loves hardwood slingshots, Bunny Buster makes 'em real nice.

Dimensions of my Hammermil are approx. 7 1/4 inches x 4 1/4 inches x 3/4 inch thick (not counting the 3/8 inch thick handle riser). The space between the forks is 2 1/2 inches. Holding and shooting the slingshot was a real pleasure. I really like the design of this slingshot and love the fact that I can shoot most any reasonably sized ammo with it. It shot my 1/2 inch (50 cal.) lead balls very well. For fun I also shot plenty of marbles with it. The handle is very comfortable to hold while shooting. My preferred method of shooting all my slingshots is to brace the fork prongs with my index finger and my thumb, but I found that I can also shoot this slingshot without bracing the forks with my index and thumb, by choking up on the handle with a tight hammer grip, the way I used to shoot as a boy. I highly recommend this slingshot to anyone who wants a awesome traditional style, board cut slingshot. I give it 5 stars out of 5. Excellent job, T & D Bunny Buster!







Here's a few pics I took today.


----------

